# Error codes for Snowex 1075 D6230



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

hI guys trying to bring a snowex 1075 back to life. were getting there can anyone give me the meaning for all the error codes for the MODEL D6230 Controler? Please.

Thanks
David


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

DP Property;579218 said:


> hI guys trying to bring a snowex 1075 back to life. were getting there can anyone give me the meaning for all the error codes for the MODEL D6230 Controler? Please.
> 
> Thanks
> David


I have my book right here. What codes is this saying?


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

was going nuts

l6
30 
making an audible alarm ect ect. 

Not sure if my controler is bad or motor is bad - works only sometimes


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

will the motor spin? have you checked all you connections for shorts/poor connections?
what does it do when you turn it one with out the spreader plugged it?


----------

